
Ask HN: If HN were a standalone company, what would it be valued at - mankash666
Ask HN: if HN were a standalone company, what would it be valued at
======
endswapper
$30-50MM.

This is based on why someone might buy it as opposed to buying it for what it
is at face value. As a pipeline for identifying entrepreneurial talent with a
tech emphasis it would make sense in that range. If the price goes up too much
then you would just build your own.

To be clear, this excludes YC and affiliated programs, HN only.

